# One Spell... Many Questions...



## sirwmholder (Apr 20, 2007)

Help me those of EN World... you are my only hope...

Using EoM-R how would you recreate Mirror Image with "a few" copies of one's self? Is there a limit to the number of copies?  Let's say you add in an Illusion Force 5 to that spell.  On the next round you cast an Evoke Fireball at the target... assuming they fail the saving throws would they also take the sub-duel damage from the illusionary fireballs cast by every single illusion or just one?  If you also make the initial illusions reactive and intensify the visual and auditory would it make the illusions impossible to distinguish without magical aid?  If proven to be an illusion, would the illusion still cast with the caster and still deal damage to those who have not yet made their saves or would it disappear? If the caster moves and/or directs the illusions to move before each cast would a player be able to keep track of which are illusions and which one is real?  If the caster cast invisibility on his self would the illusions gain invisibility thereby making it even harder to know where the "real one" is?  And finally, as long as the duration has not expired would I be able to continue to create new illusions of myself by ending certain copies of myself?  Idea is to combine that with a Blink spell and really mess with the party's heads. /evil grin

Just a few thoughts for a BBEG I've been throwing around... yet I have no idea where to begin...

Thanks for the help,
William Holder


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 20, 2007)

Mean.. my book is hidden right now, but the first thoughts are:

 Re: illusionary fireball.. despite having multiple images going through the motions of the spell, the fireball would originate from a single image, normally your own. 
 Add in a HR that I use... you can pay an additional 'range' enhancement to move the start point. SO, at +1MP you could have the fireball originate within 30' of you from a point you designate. LOS rules applies for all points on the line the fireball travels your your POV..LOE applies from the originating point to the *BOOM*
{You could make this a boon or feat...}

With that option your BBEG could chose which image to 'cast' the spells from.

 I would allow a 'Blink', but require an action on the part of the BBEG to control the blinking images...and limit the number of images manipulated in a round.

What would be really mean would be to Invis the BBEG, but not the images


----------



## sirwmholder (Apr 23, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> ...What would be really mean would be to Invis the BBEG, but not the images



I was thinking of having him on a catwalk above the players with the "mirrored images" below to confuse and distract the party while he blast away.  The party enters the room and sees a few copies of the BBEG... they try to pin point him and engage the copies. He begins blasting the party with Evoke Fire Spells from above and the copies begin to blast the party with Illusion Fireball spells.  The non-magic users would have a time trying to figure out which is real and which isn't.  If the BBEG gets spotted have him teleport down below and "mingle" with the copies at that point begin the blink effect and spontaneously remove/add copies just to mess with the party's heads... stop blinking/copy manipulation and resume blast tactics... when found repeat.

I'm still not sure how to create "mirror image" though... Illusion Life (reactive)/Fire (visual)/Light (Intensify visual)/Force (deal subduel damage) would I need to Illusion sound to have the copies sound like me or should I use create sound and project my voice to come from each copy at the same time... or would the voice be a part of the life reactive aspect?

Just to be extra devious I'm thinking the BBEG should take illusion specialist and create a signature spell Illusion Fireball to better "blend in" with the copies.  Targeting casters first of course .

Thank you for your time,
William Holder


----------

